# Johnny Cupcake?



## mmrtnt (Aug 15, 2006)

Story on NPR. Wow. Talk about your marketing.

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=5618417


MjM


----------



## kentphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

Johnny Cupcakes is a great success story. I've been following his stuff for a while now. He's a perfect example of a very creative person who has a strong business mind too. 

I bet he doesn't spend a lot of time on these forums.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I bet he doesn't spend a lot of time on these forums.


Nope, I don't think he's a registered member  Although it would be nice if he shared some of his knowledge with the rest of us t-shirt entrepeneurs


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Aren't NPR big enough to afford a proofreader?

I swear more people get cache/cachet wrong than right these days.


----------



## progresswear (Sep 16, 2007)

I realize this is an old post, but couldn't help but tell you that my girlfriend saw a woman in the grocery store with a Johnny Cupcakes tatoo down her leg. Back of her calf I believe. Now that's success. Ran into a fellow the other night wearing a JC shirt which I believe he said he bought for $200.


----------



## milestogo (Oct 25, 2007)

funny to see you guys talk about him. his first break happened at pool where he got picked up by a few small stores. ive been working with him for about 3 yrs now making the belts he sells on his site and its been crazy to see his orders go from 100 total to 1000+ every two months. great guy, honest and real proof that solid designs and hype sell well.


----------



## inquirer89 (Aug 23, 2006)

Yeah I remember learning about him in Entrepreneur's Small Business Magazine...it was actually an article about starting a t shirt business. I remember Rodney was quoted in it too!


----------



## acanvas (Sep 27, 2007)

inquirer89 said:


> Yeah I remember learning about him in Entrepreneur's Small Business Magazine...it was actually an article about starting a t shirt business. I remember Rodney was quoted in it too!



anyone have a link to this article?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

acanvas said:


> anyone have a link to this article?


Yep, here it is: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/announcements-site-updates/t23814.html


----------



## acanvas (Sep 27, 2007)

cool article, thanks for the link!


----------



## mothertongues (Aug 8, 2005)

Rodney said:


> Yep, here it is: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/announcements-site-updates/t23814.html


I've never read/seen this article before - thanks for the link! Great to read about you too, Rodney!


----------

